# السوائل الملتهبه



## ماهر عيون (26 يناير 2009)

*برنامج الأوشا للصناعات العامة*

*OSHA GENERAL INDUSTRY STANDARDS*



*Flammable and Combustible Liquids 29 CFR 1910 –106*

*السوائل الملتهبة والسوائل القابلة للاشتعال*


*المقدمة:*

تعتمد مواصفات الأوشا الخاصة بالسوائل الملتهبة والسوائل القابلة للاشتعال بوجه أساسي علي مواصفات الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لمكافحة الحرائق (NFPA) الخاصة بالسوائل الملتهبة والقابلة للاشتعال. (NFPA 30)
وتشمل المواصفات القياسية للأوشا التعامل والاستعمال والتخزين للسوائل الملتهبة والسوائل القابلة للاشتعال والتي ينتج عنها نوعان من المخاطر هما : خطر الحريق وخطر الانفجار.​ 
تعريفات:
* نقطة الغليان: Boiling Point
درجة غليان السائل عند ضغط 14.7 رطل علي البوصة المربعة مطلق psia والذي يعادل 760 مم زئبق. في درجات الحرارة أعلي من درجة الغليان لا يستطيع الضغط الجوي الاحتفاظ بالمادة في الحالة السائلة وتبدأ المادة في التحول للحالة البخارية وكلما قلت درجة الغليان للمادة كلما زادت خطورة الحريق لها.​ 
* نقطة الوميض: Flash Point
هي أقل درجة حرارة تبدأ عندها المادة في إنتاج أبخرة ، لو اتحدت هذه الأبخرة مع الهواء بالنسب المطلوبة للاشتعال ووجد مصدر اشتعال لاشتعلت المادة (وتعتبر درجة الوميض من العوامل المهمة لتحديد مدي خطورة المادة حيث هي مقياس لخطورة المادة علي إنتاج الأبخرة ومن المعروف أن الأبخرة هي التي تشتعل من المادة وليس السوائل. وكلما قلت درجة الوميض زادت خطورة المادة.​ 
* مدي الاشتعالية: Flammability Limits​ 


يوجد لكل مادة ما يسمي بأدني مدي للاشتعال Lower Flammability Levels (LFL) وأعلي مدي للاشتعال Upper Flammability Levels (UFL) ومثال علي ذلك البنزين (Gasoline) فإن أدني مدي للاشتعال له هو 1.6 % ,وأعلى مدى للإشتعال له 7% ، وذلك يعنى إذا إتحد 1.6% من أبخرة البنزين مع 98.4 % من الهواء ووجود مصدر للاشتعال فإن البنزين يشتعل ، كذلك إذا اتحد 7% من البنزين مع 93% من الهواء ووجد مصدر اشتعال فإن البنزين يشتعل.
وأية نسبة خلط بين أبخرة البنزين والهواء تقع بين هذين الرقمين (مدي الاشتعالية Flammability Range) يكون الخليط في هذه الحالة قابل للاشتعال وإذا وجد مصدر للاشتعال لإشتعل.​ 
وكلما كان الفرق بين أدني مدي للاشتعال وأعلي مدي للاشتعال كبيرا كلما زادت خطورة المادة. وعلي سبيل المثال فإن أدني مدي للإشتعال لغاز الاستيلين هو 1.5 % وأعلي مدي للاشتعال له 82% لذلك ونسبة بهذا الفرن الكبير بين الرقمين يعتبر غاز الاستيلين خطر جدا وأخطر كثيرا من البنزين (Gasoline) الذي ينحصر مدي الاشتعالية له بين 1.6% ، 7%.​ 
وفيما يلي بعض الأمثلة لأدني مدي للاشتعال وأعلي مدي للاشتعال لبعض المواد:​
أعلي مدي للاشتعال %​​

أدني مدي للاشتعال %​​

المادة​​

7​​

1.6 ​​

البنزين (Gasoline)​​

7.5 ​​

0.7​​

الكيروسين (Kerosene)​​

9.5 ​​

2,2 ​​

غاز البرويان​​

8.5 ​​

1.9​​

غاز البيوتان​​

75​​

4​​

غاز الهيدروجين​​

82​​

1.5​​

غاز الاستيلين​​

28​​

15​​

غاز الامونيا​​

45.5 ​​

4.3​​

غاز كبرتيد الهيدروجين (H2S)​​

74​​

12.5​​

أول أكسيد الكربون​​


الضغط البخاري: Vapor Pressure
عندما يتم تسخين سائل حتي الغليان فإنه يبدأ في التبخر وتبدأ الجزيئات في ترك سطح السائل إلي الفراغ الموجود فوقه.
وفي حالة ما تتم عملية التبخير هذه في إناء مغلق فإن عدد الجزيئات في الفراغ فوق سطح السائل سوف تصل إلي أقصي حد لها عند درجة حرارة معينة ويكون الضغط علي جدران الإناء هو مجموع الضغط الجوي + الضغط الحادث بواسطة جزيئات البخار.​ 
ويسمي الضغط الحادث بواسطة البخار بالضغط البخاري للسائل عند درجة الحرارة المعينة. كلما زاد الضغط البخاري للمادة كلما زادت خطورتها من نواحي الحريق والانفجارات.​ 
تقسيم السوائل الملتهبة والسوائل القابلة للاشتعال:
علي حسب النظام الأمريكي (NFPA 30) فقد تم تقسيم السوائل الملتهبة والسوائل القابلة للاشتعال إلي ما يأتي:​ 
السوائل الملتهبة (Flammable Liquids) درجة أولي Class I
هي السوائل التي تكون درجة الوميض الخاصة بها (Flash Point) أقل من 100 درجة فهرنهايت (38 درجة مئوية) والضغط البخارى لها لا يتعدي 40 رطل علي البوصة المربعة مطلق وتتم إعطائها الدرجة الأولي Class I التي بدورها تنقسم لما يلي:​ 
درجة أولي (أ) Class I A
هي السوائل التي تبلغ نقطة وميضها أقل من 73 درجة فهرنهايت (22,8 درجة مئوية) ودرجة غليانها (Boiling Point) أقل من 100 درجة فهرنهايت (37,8 درجة مئوية)​ 
درجة أولي (ب) Class I (B)
هي السوائل التي تبلغ درجة وميضها أقل من 73 فهرنهايت (22,8 درجة مئوية) ودرجة غليانها تساوي أو أعلي من 100 فهرنهايت (37.8 درجة مئوية) ومثال لهذه المواد هو بنزين السيارات Gasoline​ 
درجة أولي (ج) Class I (C)
هي السوائل التي درجة وميضها تساوي أو أعلي من 73 فهرنهايت (22,8 درجة مئوية) ولكن أقل من 100 درجة فهرنهايت (37.8 درجة مئوية)​ 
السوائل القابلة للاشتعال Combustible Liquids
وهي السوائل التي درجة وميضها 100 درجة فهرنهايت (22.8 درجة مئوية) أو أكثر ويتم تقسيمها لما يلي:​ 
الدرجة الثانية Class II
هي السوائل التي تكون درجة وميضها تساوي أو أكثر من 100 فهرنهايت (22,8 درجة مئوية) ولكن أقل من 140 فهرنهايت (60 درجة مئوية)​ 
الدرجة الثالثة Class III
تشمل هذه الدرجة من التقسيم السوائل التي تبلغ درجة وميضها أكثر من 140 فهرنهايت (60 درجة مئوية) والتي بدورها يتم تقسيمها إلي :​ 
الدرجة الثالثة (أ) Class III (A)
هي السوائل التي يكون درجة وميضها تساوي أو أكثر من 140 فهرنهايت (60 درجة مئوية) ولكن أقل من 200 فهرنهايت (93,3 درجة مئوية)​ 
الدرجة الثالثة (ب) Class III (B)
هي السوائل التي تكون درجة وميضها تساوي أو أكثر من 200 فهرنهايت (93,3 درجة مئوية)​ 


الحاويات والخزانات المتنقلة للسوائل:
· يتم استخدام الحاويات والخزانات المتنقلة المعتمدة فقط من الجهات المعنية (DOT) ، (NFPA) سواء كانت من المعدن أو البلاستيك
· ضرورة أن تكون هذه الحاويات أو الخزانات المتنقلة مزودة بوسائل تهوية في حالات الطوارئ بحيث تستطيع وسائل التهوية تقليل الضغط داخل الحاوية إلي 10 رطل/ بوصة2 مطلق أو 30% من الضغط المطلوب لانفجار الحاوية
· كذلك ضرورة توفير وسيلة تهوية في الخزانات المتنقلة تستطيع تنفيس ما لا يقل عن 6000 قدم مكعب من الهواء عند ضغط 14.7 رطل / بوصة2 مطلق درجة حرارة 60 فهرنهايت.
· وتكون مصممة بحيث تبدأ في العمل عند ضغط لا يقل عن 5 رطل / بوصة2 مطلق.​ 
دولاب تخزين المواد الملتهبة Safety Cabinet
· غير مسموح بتخزين أكثر من 60 جالونا من المواد المصنفة Class I أو Class II و120 جالون من المواد المصنفة Class III في كل حاوية.​ 



يجب تثبيت لافتات تحذيرية مناسبة علي حاويات المواد الكيميائية الملتهبة.
· جميع دواليب تخزين المواد الملتهبة (Safety Cabinets) سوف تكون من الحوائط المزدوجة ومنها فراغ 1,5 بوصة ويغلق الباب الخاص بها أوتوماتيكيا في حالات الحريق Self-Closing Fire Doors.​ 
الحاويات المأمونةSafety Cans
السعة القصوى لها هى 5 جالون أمريكى وهى مزودة بنظام إغلاق بواسطة زنبرك بحيث يغلق فتحتها فى حالة سقوطها ، كذلك مزودة من الداخل بنظام مانع لإنتشار اللهب.​ 





التخزين داخل غرف:
بالنسبة للكميات المسموح بتخزينها فى داخل الغرف تكون كالأتى:​ 


§ يجب أن تكون الغرفة محكمة وتكون بها حواف لا تقل عن 10سم لمنع تسرب السائل منها فى حالة حدوث إنسكاب.​ 


§ تكون جميع التوصيلات الكهربائية داخل هذه الغرفة من النوع الذى يناسب المناطق المصنفة Class I Division 2.
§ يجب تهوية الغرفة بمعدل لا يقل عن تغيير جميع هواء الغرفة 6 مرات بالساعة.
§ يجب الإحتفاظ بممرات لا يقل عرضها عن 3 قدم.
§ العبوات التى تبلغ 30 جالون أو أكثر غير مسموح برصها فوق بعضها.​ 


تعبئة وتفريغ المواد القابلة للإشتعال والمواد الملتهبة:
§ ضرورة توصيل الحاويات بالأرض قبل إجراء أية عمليات تفريغ أو تعبئة لهذه المنتجات.​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2009)

شكراً لك أخ ماهر
نبهتني على هذا الملف الهام
أدرجته كامل مع الصور في زاوية OSHA الصفحة الثانية مشاركة رقم 16
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=806758


----------

